# Climb Ascent System



## Zee

Has anyone seen these in action?

climb ascent system










As much as I would like a splitboard some time, there are many reasons I can see using different boards for different conditions. Plus these are about 1/2 the price of a split.


----------



## killclimbz

I dunno zee. I have no firsthand experience with that system. It probably works decently enough, but you still have the big problem. Your board is on your back. It doesn't sound like much, but the added weight and high winds will suck your soul out of you some days. Skinning through trees is a real PITA with a board on your back too.

Check out Splitboard.com's gear swap forum. There are some killer deals there right now. A Prior Kyhber splitty went for $350 not that long ago. Most of the guys there are legit about what they are selling. In fact I don't think there has ever been a problem there. There are a couple Venture Divides that the site owner is selling right now. You would have to get the Voile accessory kit and skins for them. I bet bcrider probably has some hookups in that department if you were interested and asked him about it. Lot's of other splits pop up there for cheap, so it's worth watching.


----------



## killclimbz

And there is a Mojo on there for $600. I bet you could talk them into $600 with shipping. Good deal for sure.


----------



## Zee

I'll keep an eye on splitboard... those Ventures look very tempting.


----------



## T.J.

killclimbz said:


> ...but you still have the big problem. Your board is on your back. It doesn't sound like much, but the added weight and high winds will suck your soul out of you some days. Skinning through trees is a real PITA with a board on your back too.


no doubt the weight and high winds can be a factor but BC riding on the east coast means trees. having a board on your back through the trees is what sucks the soul out of you IMHO.


----------



## killclimbz

I would say high winds on an exposed ridge with your board on your back is the number 1 soul sucking thing you can do. Number two would definitely be trees. Especially thick forest. The weight of the board on your back just makes it that much worse.


----------



## killclimbz

Well compared to the price for a day of heli riding, a splitboard is a bargain and you'll get much more vertical out of it in the long haul. 

I hear you on the cost. The main reason for the price hike is the license from Voile that all the companies have to use. That is an instant $300-$400 price hike right there. Voile is right in defending their patent and regardless of the hike it does cost a fair amount of money to have these parts made. Voile's boards that they make run at about $800 which actually seems like a fair price to me. Everyone else is breaking a grand, but when you account for the licensing fees and then buying the interface, it's not surprising.


----------



## Zee

Snowolf said:


> Yeah, that split just is`nt in the budget right now......



I'm in the same boat, but I'm not going to go cat boarding next year and spend the money on a split instead. This year is the problem, maybe I'll buy some snowshoes for now.

There is only so much I can spend on my addiction per year, I don't want to risk an "intervention".


----------



## killclimbz

Skip the cat trip, buy a split with the money and don't look back. With snowcats you're relying on someone else to do the guiding. Take a level 1 course, hook up with some other bc users and go it on your own. It amazes me at how much money people we pay to do stuff that I do for free. Teach a man to fish and all.

Of course, it may not be in the cards for you. MSR lightnings or Denali's are good quality snow shoes.


----------



## killclimbz

You always spend more time on the up than the down. I like the earn your turns aspect. The solitude and the time it takes allows you to take in the surroundings you are in. Plus you have the added benefit that you're not polluting the hell out of the area you love, unlike when you use snowmobiles, snowcats, and especially helicopters. One day in a heli is more pollution than a season of driving to the mountains.

On a normal bc day earning my turns, I'll typically get 4-5 drops depending on the circuit that I am doing. Some places make you earn it more than others too. No wonder why I like Berthoud Pass so much. 

Snowmobile access is fun though, I do it here and there. In Alaska, a Heli is definitely the way to go.


----------

